# nxb161...Look here!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got your private messages that don't need to be...this would be a good place to ask your questions! Lots of good advice on here from alot of different chicken lovers! Dusting...if they free range, they will find a place wherever. Some people put boxes in their area and fill it with dusting material. Try posting here with your questions! Jen


----------



## nxb161 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you, I just saw this post now. Since I will not be doing free range I would want to put a box of "dust material" in their run. I am guessing it would be better to put it somewhere under cover so it doesn't get rain or snow on it? I guess also keep it clear of their food. Reading I've seen that people use wood ash, which I don't have. Is there other material that would work, or just is there something to purchase?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine free range, but in the winter i provide a box of dry earth for them to use, they love it.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine love organic peat moss.


----------



## nxb161 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pinkter said:


> Mine love organic peat moss.
> 
> View attachment 4170


Wow, is that a baby pool? So what do they do in there, just throw the peat moss around?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

nxb161 said:


> Wow, is that a baby pool? So what do they do in there, just throw the peat moss around?


Yea it's a baby pool. They get in and throw it all over themselves. Sit in it. They enjoy it.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

When there is no snow on the ground (they wouldn't go out in it anyway) I let them out of their large pen and they find there own dusting places...under the porch, along the sides of the house,in the dirt bottom garage. Any place there is dirt and its dry?! I'm glad you found my note...there is so much good information on here!! That little kids pool is a great idea...gonna have to get one!! Jen


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I had Dutch bantams, and they are tiny. I used a kitty litter box with sevin dust in it. They would dust bathe in it, and it would dust them for mites all at the same time!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I used as hallow Rubbermaid tote and used some dirt from their favorite spot, or where ever I could dig some up. I did do that before everything all froze up. I added wood ash and a bit if DE. I have seen people use potting soil in the mix. I am going to have to have more fires cause they have kicked most of it all out.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

One thing I'd caution is to use mixes with no fertilizer added. Find organic. They also love to bathe under our tractor. I love to watch them take dirt baths!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> One thing I'd caution is to use mixes with no fertilizer added. Find organic. They also love to bathe under our tractor. I love to watch them take dirt baths!


Oh yes, Definatly organic.


----------

